# How far off from ball



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

How far should the ball be from your feet when driving?


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

depends on shaft lenght, personal comfort, swing shape..


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Preferably about 280 yards :laugh: 
But as mentioned it depends on the club being used, your height, your swing style etc. No one is the same.
See a Certified Pro for more help :thumbsup:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Lets put it this way, if you were looking straight on a golfer all lined up and ready to drive, you should see a straight line from the ball, up the shaft, to his left shoulder. Dont reach for the ball, and don't crowd it. what more can I say.

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Pretty much your arms should be free to swing back, without your body interferring much. The ball should be close enough to where your right elbow is tucked nicely against your boady at the top, but not touching...make sense? Try various positions, and you will find that sweet spot, eventually.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks. I'll try it and work on it.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey 300 what's your handicap?


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

3 ruls of thumb.

1. Dont ever reach out to the ball. Doing this will make your swing thought be to swing wider in order to bring the club back to where it was, which will result in your hands getting slightly behind the ball resulting in a block, or you will return the club to that spot, but your lower body will naturally lag behind, resulting in a low hook shaped shot.

2. Dont crowd it. You will never ever hit it straight when you are crowding the ball. Have a bit more than palm's width between your hands and your "long fellow", and make this width increase as the club gets longer, but only increase fractionally.

3. Get a lesson. A pro will be able to assist you in acheiving a comfortable and suitable setup position.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Chivas said:


> Hey 300 what's your handicap?



Well, i play off 1.2 and if i remember correctly, he is lower than me :laugh:


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Chivas said:


> Hey 300 what's your handicap?


Just from what I have seen, lurking around, he drives ever ball 300+ yards, hits every club 50 yards more than most people, chips in everytime from 100 yards in and rips everyone of these awesome shots with no glove. I would guesstimate his handicap is well under scratch and he will be playing Augusta next week.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Just from what I have seen, lurking around, he drives ever ball 300+ yards, hits every club 50 yards more than most people, chips in everytime from 100 yards in and rips everyone of these awesome shots with no glove. I would guesstimate his handicap is well under scratch and he will be playing Augusta next week.


 
HAHAHAHAHA :laugh: 

Another piece of advice. Put a club in your hand and close your eyes. Now bring it above your head and let it drop on the ground. This is pretty close to where you should be.


----------

